

LDC: The LLVM-based D compiler – a talk by Kai Nacke at FOSDEM 2014 [video] - andralex
http://mirrors.dotsrc.org/fosdem/2014/K4401/Sunday/LDC_the_LLVMbased_D_compiler.webm

======
kolev
Nice! Here's a link to the GitHub project: [https://github.com/ldc-
developers/ldc](https://github.com/ldc-developers/ldc)

